# Anybody else got a Vespa?



## Pablo

Apsev a tog esle ydobyna?


----------



## fishlover93

whats a vespa the moped ?


----------



## Pablo

Blasphemy!!

http://www.woodburysawandmower.com/images/sm_tomos_targa_2.gif

Thats a pithy little moped... low tech garbunk engine, PEDDLES (ew) -- you know, for when your broke azz runs out of gas...

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop-460x305/2006_Vespa_GTS_ew.jpg.

THAT's a Vespa.

It's not a moped!!



$1 of gas gets you 65Km, and you get no respect whatsoever from other drivers. Its great!

martin calls my scooter 'the powerful beast'.

I always remind him that six horsepower is like six entire horses.


----------



## hojimoe

Pablo said:


> Blasphemy!!
> 
> I always remind him that six horsepower is like six entire horses.


LOL made me laugh pablo!!!

it's true riders get no respect... i say this from seeing it happen, not from owning one


----------



## Riceburner

Vespa's are just scooters......


----------



## Pablo

but its not a moped


----------



## Chris S

People buy scooters?

Just kidding Pablo


----------



## Pablo

*sigh...


----------



## kweenshaker

I love vespas but don't own one yet. One day I will leave the evil car driving clan....one day....(though I'd need a little side car for my dog lol)


----------



## lili

I wish ..... but I will 'cause I promised my son. My husband thinks I have a death wish ..... 

Actualy Pablo's Vespa is cool, seriously. 

L


----------



## moon

Used to have one in 1961.


----------



## Sameer

hehe how about something more friendly and fuel efficient, a bike with solar panels in the back. Renewable energy, and its all your free!


----------



## Pablo

Sameer said:


> hehe how about something more friendly and fuel efficient, a bike with solar panels in the back. Renewable energy, and its all your free!


If my scooter were any more fuel efficient It'd be free.


----------



## Canadiancray

Don't have one but always wanted one. Would prefer one of the early models.

Whats the top speed on the newer ones??


----------



## Pablo

Canadiancray said:


> Don't have one but always wanted one. Would prefer one of the early models.
> 
> Whats the top speed on the newer ones??


Why, Im glad you axed

The GTS can do 130Km/h and is 250cc

the GT can do 115-120Km/h and is 200cc

the LX/LXV/S can do 90Km/h and is 150cc

the PX which is a 2 stroke 150cc (all the others are 4 stroke) can do 90Km/h and 140Km/h if you derestrict the engine and change the exhaust pipe (which costs very little) Whether you'd want to DO 140 on those tiny wheels... idunno...

There are several other brands of scooter also, for example Aprilia, Derbi, Gilera, Piaggio...

The Piaggio Fly 150, for example, is a cheap $3700 and is 150cc--basically the same as the vespa LX with a crappy plastic body, and crappy shocks.

They also make dementedly powerful scooters- Piaggio makes the BV500, which is 500cc and can do about 190Km/h, also the Piaggio X9, Fuoco 500...


----------



## Canadiancray

Wow impressive. Not sure I wold want to do more than 100kph on one of those.


----------



## kweenshaker

whoa, i had no idea they can go so fast! Is it true that you don't need a driver's license to drive one of those? My dad always goes on and on about how dumb that is, but is it possible when they go that fast? You might as well be on a small motorcycle.


----------



## Pablo

kweenshaker said:


> whoa, i had no idea they can go so fast! Is it true that you don't need a driver's license to drive one of those? My dad always goes on and on about how dumb that is, but is it possible when they go that fast? You might as well be on a small motorcycle.


It is a small motorcycle. I've gone 98Km/h on mine down hill... You do need a license yes.


----------



## kweenshaker

Pablo said:


> It is a small motorcycle. I've gone 98Km/h on mine down hill... You do need a license yes.


ok I'll let my dad know..it'll be a relief for him and especially for me. You don't know how many times I've heard him bitch about that. That video made me feel sick....don't know if it was the bumpy ride or the scary soundtrack  Must be getting old. Better get me a vespa before I break a hip 

Oh and I know I could easily google this, but do you need an M license or just a G?


----------



## Pablo

kweenshaker said:


> ok I'll let my dad know..it'll be a relief for him and especially for me. You don't know how many times I've heard him bitch about that. That video made me feel sick....don't know if it was the bumpy ride or the scary soundtrack  Must be getting old. Better get me a vespa before I break a hip
> 
> Oh and I know I could easily google this, but do you need an M license or just a G?


M.

If you really want to check them out go see my friend who owns a dealership his name is George Ruffolo, he's at 416 696 0600 "Motoretta Eurosport Vespa Dealership" 45 Essandar Drive, Toronto

They're @ Laird and Eglinton

He'll give you a good deal and they help out without pressuring you. You can just go to get info.

http://eternallycool.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/vespa-s-red-and-white.jpg

The new model this year "Vespa S" is really nice looking

http://www.motorbikestoday.com/reviews/Images/vespa_gts_02_lge.jpg

If you want technomajargon on your bike, the 250ie is liquid cooled, electronic fuel injected, computer controlled ignition mapping monster with a special super high quality engine... Its really expensive though...

The M1 license is under $20. You write a test and go drive. The M2 is like $100 and you go drive through a little course


----------



## Canadiancray

I think the only time you don't need an "M" license is if it is 50cc or less.


----------



## Pablo

Canadiancray said:


> I think the only time you don't need an "M" license is if it is 50cc or less.


No. You get an M license for that too.

M2 (L) -- same price, restricted to 50cc, cuzz they're **** *******


----------



## Canadiancray

What CC are Tomos mopeds???? I know 2 people that own those & they don't require a license. 

Ohh I think thats because they have pedals LOL!!!!


----------



## kweenshaker

I'm going to have to look into this more. Need to save up some bucks though - I'm broke as a joke. (Who would have known I'd stay on a student budget 2 years AFTER graduating?)


----------



## Pablo

Canadiancray said:


> What CC are Tomos mopeds???? I know 2 people that own those & they don't require a license.
> 
> Ohh I think thats because they have pedals LOL!!!!


You are correct


----------

